# Céline Camarassa Castelló (plays the bassoon)



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Hear *Céline Camarassa Castelló* in the very challenging sonatine from Tansman:
El0QtWibP9Y​
The pianist doesn't refrain himself, and I had never heard the fast articulations played so cleanly, not even by XXX and YYY... Err, no, you can search by yourself the well-known bassoonists who played the sonatine.

Recorded in 2020 at a music school. According to FB she still studies elsewhere. Kudos!

Clap-clap-clap! Encore, encore, encore!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If I may ask, is that you playing?


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

You're dreaming! In 10 years maybe - provided arthritis doesn't stop me.

But while I make fast progress, it's improbable that I approach such a level. Very few professional bassoonists play like this. This is the cleanest Tansman sonatine I've heard up to now.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Enthalpy said:


> You're dreaming! In 10 years maybe - provided arthritis doesn't stop me.
> 
> But while I make fast progress, it's improbable that I approach such a level. Very few professional bassoonists play like this. This is the cleanest Tansman sonatine I've heard up to now.


Sorry I ask . I was just curious


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

You're welcome!  I started the bassoon 23 month ago (as my 6th instrument, that helps), so Tansman's sonatine is well beyond my reach presently. I played Sheherazade and others, presently the easier Swan from Saint-Saëns, some parts of Saint-Saëns' sonata.

But as I see progress, and have limitless ambition and confidence, maybe I'll play Tansman's sonatine. I'd really enjoy it. I just ignore when - and as I'm no more young, the interrogation about arthritis is no joke. Spared up to now.

The saying is known among violinists: you've finished to learn the violin when arthritis starts.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Enthalpy said:


> You're welcome!  I started the bassoon 23 month ago (as my 6th instrument, that helps), so Tansman's sonatine is well beyond my reach presently. I played Sheherazade and others, presently the easier Swan from Saint-Saëns, some parts of Saint-Saëns' sonata.
> 
> But as I see progress, and have limitless ambition and confidence, maybe I'll play Tansman's sonatine. I'd really enjoy it. I just ignore when - and as I'm no more young, the interrogation about arthritis is no joke. Spared up to now.
> 
> The saying is known among violinists: you've finished to learn the violin when arthritis starts.


Just like piano players, I might add from experience.


----------

